# Solo Piano Music of Francis Poulenc



## silentio

Poulenc is one of my favorite post-Ravel composers. His concertos, chamber music (especially the violin and the clarinet sonatas), opera, sacred music and _melodies_ (_Les chemins d'amour_ anyone ? ) speak to me very personally.

However, I have not explored his solo piano oeuvre.

Would you recommend any great works and recordings?

Some of the pieces stand out for me after a quick sampling on Youtube:


----------



## Bettina

Poulenc's Sonata for Four Hands, performed by Katia and Marielle Labèque. It's not a solo piano work (it's a duet), but the piano writing is pretty similar to some of the examples that you posted. I think it would appeal to you.


----------



## Pugg

Pascal Rogé made some wonderful recordings and : Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach stands out for me.


----------



## starthrower

I really like some of the classic historic recordings that can be found in the Poulenc Complete Oeuvres box (20 CDs) and Poulenc's own playing in the Erik Satie & Friends box (13 CDs). Both of these sets are very reasonably priced, and packed with wonderful French performances. Samples at the links below.

Erik Satie & Friends

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/pr...and+friends&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=

Poulenc Complete Oeuvres

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/9721652


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Pascal Rogé made some wonderful recordings and : Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach stands out for me.


I have this:









(Weird - for some reason, I couldn't link to an image of the front cover.)


----------



## silentio

starthrower said:


> I really like some of the classic historic recordings that can be found in the Poulenc Complete Oeuvres box (20 CDs) and Poulenc's own playing in the Erik Satie & Friends box (13 CDs). Both of these sets are very reasonably priced, and packed with wonderful French performances. Samples at the links below.
> 
> Erik Satie & Friends
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/pr...and+friends&performer=&medium=all&label=&cat=
> 
> Poulenc Complete Oeuvres
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/9721652


Thanks starthrower! I love historic recordings. I will check this out for sure.


----------



## MadMusicist

His nocturnes are very enjoyable. Poulenc is interesting in the sense that he fools you into thinking that he's predictable, yet he bombards with one surprise after another.


----------



## Fenestella

Novelette in C major, FP 47
Presto in B-flat major, FP 70


----------

